
Show HN: Open-source language learning app built with React Native - jimmyloi92
https://github.com/ulangi/ulangi
======
jimmyloi92
The project is managed using Lerna so that we can reuse code easily across
multiple platform. Currently, Ulangi mobile app is built using React-Native. I
also decide to build a desktop version using Electron.

This is an offline-first app meaning it can work without internet; however,
some features do require internet, such as searching dictionary or images.

